# tracking training at carolark in stittsville



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Phoebe and I are going to start some tracking training with CarolArk Dog Center out here in Stittsville starting on Saturday (2 hour lecture on Sat and then 4 training sessions over the coming month or so).

I'm very much looking forward to it. Has anyone got any advice/experiences?

Also, for those of you in Ottawa that are thinking of it call up *Jo-Ann at CarolArk (613-591-3277)* and ask her to join. I think that they'd like to see more interest in order to continue this program.

Regards,
Rh.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi - How did the training go? I took the course in the summer - it was great!


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

We had our first session on sunday morning.

it was a good session for the other dogs but very difficult for phoebe to settle down and concentrate. i had to take her out of the class so as not to dirsupt the other dogs. she is a natural but discipline is her problem right now.

we have 3 more, 1 more tracking session and 2 air scenting sessions.

i'm working with her in my backyard so that she doesn't fall behind.

rh.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

How old is your dog?

Also, what exactly is tracking? I've heard of it, and can imagine what it is, but don't know the ins and outs...


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

Tracking (or trailing) and air scenting is what I'm doing with Phoebe.

We make a track by walking across a floor or a parking lot. We put down some treats to make sure that our beginner dogs follow the track and 'vacuum up' the treats. There is a small treat pile at beginning and end. 

The idea is to get them to get their nose down and track human scent (though we have treats in the way at the beginning). We will reduce the treat 'lure' until they are following the human scent and we make it harder with turns and transitions (having a track move from pavement to grass to sand).

Air scenting is training to encourage the dog to smell the wind and follow that 'cone of human scent' back to the source.

It is a fun activity that I hope Phoebe will be good at. I have been working her at this using my boys as the 'lost children' in dense forest and it is a lot of fun for everyone.

Rh.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

Just so you know, Magnus spends 80% of the first class of anything barking his head off (awkward!) so I normally bring a kong filled with something yummy to distract him. 

Also - he goes NUTS when I'm setting the trail while someone's holding him - he just wants to go-go-go! You'll probably find that Phoebe tracks faster than any of the other dogs - some dogs will walk or saunter the trail - Magnus makes a mad dash.

And I think it's great that you are practicing with Phoebe! The more you do that, the less distracted she'll become as she'll have grown used to finding people in different places.

I really enjoy watching Magnus track and scent - it's really quite amazing what dogs can do! 

Keep on trackin'!
Carol


----------

